# What do you think I should buy, T5's or Digi?



## lordhighlama (Mar 25, 2009)

I have been wrestling with the idea of getting a T5 unit to veg under.  Currently I have a 400w HPS/MH combo magnetic ballast.  

If I got the T5 unit I would probably go with the 4ft x 4 light setup.  This would give me 20,000 lumens and I would put a veg box together with about 8 sq ft floor space.  What I'm having a hard time with is the lumens per sq ft.  I'll only have 2500 lumens per sq ft with this setup.  

Other senario would be to move my 400w magnetic into my veg box with 38,000 lumens giving me 4750 lumens per sq ft.  Then purchase a new 600w digital ballast and put that in the flower box.

So MP what would you do?  I have heard nothing but great things about vegging under T5's, but the lumen output scares me a little.  Also I would really like to upgrade to a 600w for my flower box.  

So now you see my delima, and hopefully with your help I can make a decision finally.


----------



## Kcar (Mar 25, 2009)

400 too hot for 4x2 box imho


----------



## lordhighlama (Mar 25, 2009)

Hey Kcar,  I've actually got the 400w in a 4x2 box now with a cooled hood and temps stay a comfortable 72 with lights on and drop to 64 with lights off.

It's over in my grow journal if you want to check it out.  I know without proper ventilation this would be to much, but I've got allot of air flow in my flower box and will do the same in my veg box.


----------



## lordhighlama (Mar 25, 2009)

Edit : server busy error got me again!


----------



## thedonofchronic (Mar 26, 2009)

haha those are getting me alot lately. argggg.
 its all gravy baby. calm blue ocean.

i would say definitely get the 600 imo. youd be so happy man
for real


----------



## lordhighlama (Mar 26, 2009)

ok then if I am to go with the digital 600w, I was thinking of buying the htg digital ballast, but everyone speaks so highly of the lumatek ballast.  

Would I regret it down the road if I don't go with the lumatek, or is it just a name?


----------



## thedonofchronic (Mar 26, 2009)

im not sure really, i dont even know what mine is.
threw out box by accident, but i think youll be fine with any nice 600watter
your getting it off the net?
ever see what your hydro store has?


----------



## lordhighlama (Mar 26, 2009)

thedonofchronic said:
			
		

> im not sure really, i dont even know what mine is.
> threw out box by accident, but i think youll be fine with any nice 600watter
> your getting it off the net?
> ever see what your hydro store has?


 
Closest Hydro shop is a 2.5 hr drive.     Online is my only viable option unfortunately!


----------



## Newbud (Mar 26, 2009)

If you wanna upgrade flower room then surely makes sense to use 400 in veg room.
Heat is no problem but you said that.
I thought about T5's for veg but i'm sticking with my 600hps.
Some say too much for cuttings but its not mine love it.
Bit short but eating, laters


----------



## curiouscat420 (Mar 26, 2009)

i would go with the 600 also.. i am probably going to exchange my 400w hps for mh and get a 600 or 1000w for flower... 

flouros work as i can tell, but just not like mh for veg... at least that is the understanding i have...


----------



## lordhighlama (Mar 26, 2009)

I don't know why but the 1000w makes me a bit nervous.  So I'll probably be staying away from that, but even upgrading to a 600 in my flower box I should see a difference, no???


----------



## thedonofchronic (Mar 26, 2009)

yeah 1000w isnt for me neither
600 sounds perfect i want a 600 hps
t5 floros are really dope i hear but i personally would
stick with a bombin hps and mh setup.
i want to get a 250w mh to start my plants with and then get rid of the males and then change them to flower room.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 26, 2009)

I get really great results vegging with a 4 tube 4' T5 in a 2 x 4 x 4' space.


----------



## swiftgt (Mar 26, 2009)

lordhighlama said:
			
		

> Closest Hydro shop is a 2.5 hr drive.     Online is my only viable option unfortunately!


and i thought 45mins was bad!
id say the best thing to go for here would be to put your 400wmh in your veg room and get a 600w hps like you said,
just add a fan into the veg room if it gets too warm,
i get all my lights for free as im a electrican!
but the bottom line is,
how much do you want to spend?


----------



## Newbud (Mar 26, 2009)

lordhighlama said:
			
		

> I don't know why but the 1000w makes me a bit nervous. So I'll probably be staying away from that, but even upgrading to a 600 in my flower box I should see a difference, no???


 


			
				lordhighlama said:
			
		

> I don't know why but the 1000w makes me a bit nervous. So I'll probably be staying away from that, but even upgrading to a 600 in my flower box I should see a difference, no???


 
Well the general feeling is more lumen's =more yield so yeah should see improvements.

I too am a little cautious about the 1000w and i dont know why lol.
With a proper air hood i imagine heat shouldn't be an issue but i dunno, maybe i'll change my mind in the pursuit of more green


----------



## Newbud (Mar 26, 2009)

lol what happened there then lol


----------



## NorCalHal (Mar 27, 2009)

I too can't say enough about veggin' under T-5's. works GREAT!

If you can afford it, go with a 600 for flowering. More watts for flowering, the better, as long as you can control the heat.


----------



## lordhighlama (Mar 27, 2009)

NorCalHal said:
			
		

> I too can't say enough about veggin' under T-5's. works GREAT!
> 
> If you can afford it, go with a 600 for flowering. More watts for flowering, the better, as long as you can control the heat.


 

How much more heat will I be having to deal with if I go with the 600?  Is it going to be a noticeable amount more heat over the 400?


----------



## NorCalHal (Mar 27, 2009)

I don't have a good answer for you my friend. Maybe some folks who use the 600's can chime in. I'm a 1000w man myself, and they get HOT!


----------



## blancolighter (Mar 27, 2009)

lordhighlama said:
			
		

> How much more heat will I be having to deal with if I go with the 600? Is it going to be a noticeable amount more heat over the 400?


 
It'll bump you up a few degrees, but if you have a closed in a glass reflector that is having air pulled through, I don't think it'll be a problem, prolly a 5 degree temp climb...


----------



## swiftgt (Mar 27, 2009)

a 600w produces about 30% more heat then the 400w, get a cool tube if you want to put it close to your plants or if the roof height is low,there about $40 on ebay.


----------



## lordhighlama (Mar 27, 2009)

thanks everyone, I'll keep you all posted on what I decide, sounds like I'll be need another cool hood if I pick up the 600w.  More money like usual, lol.


----------



## lordhighlama (Mar 31, 2009)

Ok everyone, thanks all for the imput on this thread.  I still struggled quite a bit after I conversed about this topic, but in the end I ended up purchasing a 600w digital ballast and mini sun soaker hood.

I figured I would take my current cooled hood and pair it with the 600w for my flower room, and use the new sun soaker hood to put with my 400w in my veg cab.


Check out the hood, I though it looked really cool...
hxxp://www.htgsupply.com/viewproduct.asp?productID=51933


----------

